# Is this true??



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've copied a line from Paula's(pdot) post on Karen ''not happy'' thread which reads as follows...

Quote
====
I've since read that the coat length makes no difference (to how hot it makes them) as there are no sweat glands.

Unquote
======

has anyone else heard of this as this is the main reason for keeping Betty shorter too....

Really interested to hear you replies and personal experiences..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No idea, like you Colin I just presumed and as soon as the panting starts the clippers come out. May be wrong but surely the heavier the coat the warmer the dog, I know Wilf is always more active once his comes off


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I don't know :S

I do know shorter cuts mean less combing, brushing and matts during the summer months which suits me perfectly as an owner lol ..


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

just googled it !
lots of info - found this bit !


Dogs don't have the luxury of overall cooling because their bodies have very few sweat glands, and most of those are
in the footpads. Dogs cool themselves primarily by the process of panting and breathing, with the moist lining of their lungs serving as the evaporative surface.

Most people believe that the dog's tongue contains sweat glands, but this is not true. The dog's tongue and mouth are associated with many salivary glands that produce different forms of saliva. Some cooling takes place as the panting dog moves air across saliva-moistened surfaces of the mouth cavity. 

Dogs also dissipate heat by dilating (expanding) blood vessels in the face and ears. Dilating blood vessels helps cool the dogs blood by causing it to flow closer to the surface of the skin.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they don't sweat through their skin...but through the pads in their feet like francesjl said.
but I think the coat will still make them hotter.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I was reading about this just last night. It is true as far as I found for those breeds which have an undercoat. I also read that their longer coats protect them from the sun somewhat and insulate from the heat. What I was reading did say that dogs like poodles would be better clipped a bit shorter but that it's not as clear cut as you would think.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe a shorter coat means a cooler dog, as it allows more air movement around the surface of the skin.
In general you will find dogs have evolved to suit their environment. Hot climate= shorter coat. All the heavy and longer coated dogs have cold or water in their original environment.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good thread ... very interesting 

So are we still all going for the shorter cuts in the Summer months? Coole rand more practical cuts .. I think I am, as I said less grooming ...

Gave Honey a lovely pampering today .. her coat has been brushed out and she so super soft .. teddy bear Honey for sure.. I may take her to bed with me tonight


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think Molly's safe with an all year round longer coat up here 
Glad you brought this up too as I wondered myself when I read the post.
X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it very much depends on the coat. Dogs like collies have a double coat which insulates them from both heat and cold and they would probably be hotter if clipped short.

Despite that I am keeping Molly short for the summer too as she seems much happier with a short coat and I believe she is cooler with her curly coat short.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

With the rubbish weather I think rudi is safe with her coat staying as it is  she has no Matts as yet and so aslong as I keep brushing her (when she lets me) I am sure she can stay as she is - I would be scared to get her cut incase they make her have a buzz cut  x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think that's why mine are so keen to paddle in streams and puddles as it cools them down quickly.


----------

